# + hpt & period same day??



## mrscabbage (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi girls - think this is my first post despite being registered a while so here goes!

I'm 11dpiui and 12 dp trigger

I've been trying to test the pregnyl out of my system having been fooled by it on 2 other cycles

I was getting + tests every day which were getting weaker  day by day too

this morning i tested first thing and it was also + , faint but def there

a few hours later my period started - supposing that it is not due until 14dpiui it is also 3 days early

any ideas whats going on or is it just 'one of those things' (if i hear that ome more f***ing time)

thanks x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Mrscabbage - how are you doing?  I'm hoping that the bleeding you had was an implantation bleed and not really your period.     

Some1

xx


----------

